
Google patents sticky layer to protect pedestrians in self-driving car accidents - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/may/18/google-patents-sticky-layer-self-driving-car-accidents
======
Mithaldu
Actual patent: [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
bool.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&co1=AND&d=PTXT&s1=google.ASNM.&s2=9340178.PN.&OS=AN/google+AND+PN/9340178&RS=AN/google+AND+PN/9340178)

In short: They propose having a frangible outer layer above the adhesive
layer.

------
tyingq
The idea really is to glue the pedestrian you just hit to your hood.
[http://i.imgur.com/qlrbeCa.png](http://i.imgur.com/qlrbeCa.png)

I'm curious in what situations this would end up being worse. I suppose Google
seems confident it's usually better, but it just sounds bizarre.

